# MIT Study Challenges Social Distancing Guidelines, 6 Foot Rule



## digifoss (Apr 24, 2021)

*The article is posted on the PNAS website*​A new study published by researchers at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology says you’re no safer from COVID-19 indoors at 6 feet or 60 feet, challenging social distance policies.​https://www.pnas.org/content/118/17/e2018995118


----------



## win231 (Apr 24, 2021)

That 6-foot magic number is as amusing as masks.  They want us to think they're doing _something_.   
I remember at the beginning of their 6-Feet BS when all the politicians & "Experts" with all the capital letters after their names were standing shoulder-to-shoulder while telling us to maintain a 6-foot social distance.  And they only started wearing masks after some thinking people complained that  they weren't practicing what they were preaching.
And Genius Fauci watching a baseball game while sitting next to several friends - no masks, after he said masks were useless, then they miraculously started protecting.
Even better - they dined indoors at restaurants - that only opened for them.  Ain't they special.
Covid would never infect an important person.... 
And the virus only infects people who are 5'11" or closer to other people - 'cuz the virus read the rules.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 25, 2021)

There's an ever-increasing number of people who're saying "We've been had" and it is getting easier to believe them.  There are questions being raised on whether or not healthy, younger people even need a vaccine at this time or need to mask up.  The argument makes sense as does the case for quarantining the sick but not the healthy.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

When we know better we will do better.  If this study is borne out by peer review, distancing recommendations will be relaxed.  

I'm astonished by the fury and ridicule directed at people whose sole goals were to try to slow down the spread of this virus, to keep people from dying from it, and to help find a way back to normalcy. 

As for "genius Fauci" - I daresay he's a whole lot smarter, more experienced, and better versed in viruses and sciences than anyone posting on this board.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

As I keep saying repeatedly on this forum, science is a constantly-evolving thing. We know a lot more now than we did a year ago.  A year from now, we will know a lot more than today.  The scientists are trying to keep us alive by keeping us up to date on what the _latest _findings show. And that is subject to change, as new facts emerge.

Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## digifoss (Apr 25, 2021)

It should be noted that no one is being told to take their mask off. Anyone that wants to wear one for whatever reason may continue wearing one, no one will be offended.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 25, 2021)

StarSong said:


> When we know better we will do better.  If this study is borne out by peer review, distancing recommendations will be relaxed.
> 
> I'm astonished by the fury and ridicule directed at people whose sole goals were to try to slow down the spread of this virus, to keep people from dying from it, and to help find a way back to normalcy.
> 
> As for "genius Fauci" - I daresay he's a whole lot smarter, more experienced, and better versed in viruses and sciences than anyone posting on this board.


I don't see the "fury" you do.  What I see are people who are unhappy with the way the covid mess was handled, distrustful of the "experts" as they should be (e.g., Fauci has flip-flopped and changed his tune so many times that he simply can't be believed) and ready to move on from all the contrived drama about something that's just another variant of the cold/flu virus.  If you want to believe in all this crap, then fine.  Others' don't have to.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

JonDouglas, see answer #5 above.


----------

